
Get Your DNA Sequenced Anonymously - jakecaccia
https://www.wired.com/story/you-can-soon-get-your-dna-sequenced-anonymously/
======
kobbad
Hey everyone! I’m one of the co-founders. Would be great to get some feedback
or answer any questions!

~~~
oddly
Not related to the article, but what are the benefits of having your genome
sequenced? What can you currently get out of it?

